# Invisible Man Prototype



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Posted on MySpace. At some point I'll get enough time to start doing this on the Moebius webpage, but just not enough day to go around as is. Hope you all like them!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

It is now possible to get to the MySpace page via the Moebuis website. Just click the link at the top right of the page. *bows* Thank you! Thank you! *bows--catches roses* Thank you!

EDIT: MAN!! _Another_ GREAT LOOKING KIT! I can't wait!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

So where is the picture? I tried looking on the main page and not there, and when I clicked on the 'pic' link it just showed a page full of different videos and things totally unrelated to model kits.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I think you need to be logged into your MySpace account.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Wow, Frank this looks incredible, I was wondering how you were going to handle the face and the detail on the base look sweet. Excellent design Chris, the future of plastic is looking great!
I wish I had these shots before I posted the MMR episode.
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://youtube.com/user/monstermodelreview


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great looking model! 

The bandages and other detailing are suberb! I especially like the period styling of his clothing.

One question, however: what's the deal with his nose? Will there be a hole in the bandages there in the final version? It seems that it shouldn't look eaten away nor decayed as the presence of the covering bandages seems to indicate vs. just not being visible there. He looks kind of like a mummy as it stands. The outline of a classic Roman nose would be much more preferable.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I've added the test shots to the Moebius site, for those who aren't on MySpace. It's just a quick, simple solution. Click the link on the Model Kit News page


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Thanks! That looks great, and the base adds a lot to the figure.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

That looks _mighty nice!_


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I just noticed a little artificial nose laying on top of the table!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Incredible!!! I really think the skull in the book case is totally cool , can't wait for this one!
Mcdee


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Bruce Bishop said:


> I just noticed a little artificial nose laying on top of the table!


I hope that wasn't misinterpreted as an artificial nose by the model makers. It's supposed to be just a covering for his nose which is still intact (IIRC).


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Perfessor Coffee - You are right, there should be a hole for the nose with the fake plastic nose resting on the table. That is the purpose of the test shots, to make sure that all elements are correct before tooling gets underway. Thanks for pointing it out!
There are other details that aren't in this test as well.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

That is one seriously cool looking kit! :thumbsup: Kudos Chris on the design and kudos to the sculptor whomever they are. I like the look of the bandaged head. It really looks like an invisible head under the wrappings. Not to mention all the nifty stuff on the base. Thanks Frank!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The quote the Beattles....

*Its gettin better all the time!!!*


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

WOW! This is another kit I'm really looking forward to! Looks fantastic!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Wow! What a spooky looking kit. Very Aurora and yet surpasses them.
The mouth reminded me of that famous screaming painting.

Are you going to have the glove supported by the bandages to make it look like it's floating in space unattached to his invisible wrist? 

Maybe gaps in his coat like his tie and shirt open to show hollowness?

Maybe the rat can be half invisible as an experiment gone wrong. The table might look more dramatic on it's side like he knocked it over in anger.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This kit has so much potential when it comes to customizing! That's why I always buy extra kits...I'm compelled to build one as per the instructions and Box art...then I can go nuts with the next one...I can see it now ...the table has just been hit and all the lab equipment is just starting to fly off the table...lots going on in this kit!!!:woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

BatToys said:


> Wow! What a spooky looking kit. Very Aurora and yet surpasses them.
> The mouth reminded me of that famous screaming painting.
> 
> Are you going to have the glove supported by the bandages to make it look like it's floating in space unattached to his invisible wrist?
> ...


There will definitely be a little more going on than can be seen in these shots. It's still in progress, more work yet....


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Bravo,bravo,bravo.You guys are surpassing yourselves.You keep pushing the boundaries to near perfection.:woohoo:


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Looks nice so far!

I'll be getting this one when it comes out.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Definitely looking very cool! 

Huzz


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

NICE! I can almost hear Claude Raines' maniacal laughter looking at it! :roll:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Fantastic! This is going to be so much fun to put together. 

And the figure clearly [snort] isn't a direct representation of Claude Raines or any of the other Universal Invisible Men, but an accurate figure based on the novel. Hopefully Moebius can come up with other cool subjects from literature or legend, keeping us busy for long into the future.

Nicely done, guys!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Okay, I was able to put the viewer code into the Moebius site properly.

Here it is: http://moebiusmodels.com/invis_testShots/


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks like another dent in my wallet!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

This is shaping up to one great kit.:thumbsup: 
You guys rock!

RK


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Wonderful!You guys have done it again!:woohoo:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This kit should be one of Moebius top sellers.A guaranteed success.:hat:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Is a glow version square box planned?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i am getting ready to pre-order this one . super looking kit !! 
any release date info ? 
hb


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

BatToys said:


> Is a glow version square box planned?


Not on that one. We'll consider glow at some point, but I wouldn't copy the old Aurora box for it.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

beck said:


> i am getting ready to pre-order this one . super looking kit !!
> any release date info ?
> hb


It's scheduled for June I believe. I haven't looked in a while at the dates! We're trying to get ahead at this point, so some of the prototype pictures that will come out soon are for releases in the distant future. It's tough to keep on schedule, and things done early like this give us the opportunity to keep to the dates we've promised.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Was this scene in particular in the movie.Not that I am complaining,but why this version of the Invisible Man and not the same one in a fancier attire like the one from Darkhorse.Just curious.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

After seeing the sculpt, I'm looking forward to IM as much as Gigantic Frankenstein.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

BatToys said:


> After seeing the sculpt, I'm looking forward to IM as much as Gigantic Frankenstein.


 Me too!


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Was this scene in particular in the movie.Not that I am complaining,but why this version of the Invisible Man and not the same one in a fancier attire like the one from Darkhorse.Just curious.


I'd imagine it's because this version doesn't require a license from Universal. (And "fancier attire"? Isn't the Dark Horse one wearing a robe?  )

Looks great, btw. Really looking forward to this. And I'm thinking that bookcase with its various beakers and whatnot wouldn't look too bad behind Dr. Jekyll, either.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Chris,
Are you going to paint the Invisible Man box with a purple background to match the other Aurora monster box art?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks Frank . :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks awesome!! Lots of movement to the sculpt! Can't wait to see this one!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Update - Dave just sent me some updated prototype pics. The weight and folds of the clothes and figure are awesome. Detail is being added to the bandages and elsewhere. I am stoked.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I dare say Frank has another winner on his hands!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I was just looking at the pics of the test shots again and marveling at how quickly this has come to fruition.
Thanks Chris for a great idea - I'm sure you're very happy to see your concept "flesh" out.
Again I say 'Ain't modlin' fun?' 

RK


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Chris any chance of posting any of those new test shot photos? and I'm dieing to see your Box Art...when is the Grand Unveiling? Very Stoked Indeed !
:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Hey Chris any chance of posting any of those new test shot photos? and I'm dieing to see your Box Art...when is the Grand Unveiling? Very Stoked Indeed !
> :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


McDee, I'll post new images to the Moebius site as I get them.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

McDee,
Most of the shots were of corrections - pin location, seam placement. I just kinda "looked around" at the other visible details.
Roy, yea, it is very cool indeed!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Chris...just excited, this kit will be a great addition to my ever increasing Monster Model collection... I always favored the kits that had large bases with lots included,( like the Bride of Frankenstein) and the Invisible Man has the table full of lab equipment along with the bookcase full of stuff...a diorama in a box!
This is what a Monster Model should be!
 Mcdee


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

What if the table was knocked over but invisible fluid that spilled made part of the table look like it's not touching the floor and the spill on the floor leaving holes?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

BatToys said:


> What if the table were knocked over but invisible fluid that spilled made part of the table look like it's not touching the floor and the spill on the floor leaving holes?


You just HAVE TO make things more complicated, don't you?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It is true indeed.A diorama really adds life to a kit.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

BatToys said:


> What if the table was knocked over but invisible fluid that spilled made part of the table look like it's not touching the floor and the spill on the floor leaving holes?


Sounds like a cool custom diorama!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Will the box be a longbox or a Bride size box?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Bride, 7" wide


----------

